# Problemas com o profile do gcc

## chambas

Ao tentar compilar o avifile tinha sempre o seguinte erro: Could not run/locate "i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++". Tentei fazer gcc-config  i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.2.2 mas dava-me o erro que não existia o profile. Neste momento esta a compilar pois alterei a flag CHOST para i586. Será que alguem sabe com arranjar isto?

----------

## MetalGod

Pq n usas 

```

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu

```

?

muda isso no 

```
 /etc/make.conf
```

está a explicar como se altera o CHOST   :Wink: 

----------

## chambas

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pq n usas 
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

pois o meu problema foi esse mesmo!!  :Very Happy: 

É que tenho essa opcao no make.conf mas eu comecei a partir do stage 3 para i586... portanto o gcc so tem como profile i586-pc-linux-gnu. E o que se passa é que quando tentava compilar o k3b nao dava. Por isso tive de recorrer ao artificio de trocar para i586.

----------

## humpback

Pois mas assim perdes performançe... 

Convem voltares a mudar o make.conf e recompilares o gcc.

----------

## chambas

Eu depois voltei a mudar o meu make.conf, mas a minha questao é preciso de compilar o gcc ou tenho de compilar tb a glic e mais coisas???

----------

## MetalGod

Sim pois eles sao compilados consoante essa flag CHOST aconselho a recompilares o sistema todo... por exemplo o perl,gcc e bash dependem muito do CHOST e se recompilares o sistema todo com

```
 emerge -e world 
```

Vais ganhar em performance...como é evidente...aconselho tambem a consultares

http://gentoo.slinky.surrey.sfu.ca/cflagcollect/

 :Wink: 

----------

## chambas

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -e world

 

Mas isso nao me compila tudo??Tipo X, kde,...?

É que em principio isso já foi compilado optimizado para o i686 que era a flag que estava na altura.

----------

## spirinaites

Experimenta fazer emerge -e system.

Sempre reduz o numero de pacotes a recompilar e tem o essencial do sistema.

----------

## MetalGod

Pois um 

```

emerge -e world

```

vai recompilar TUDO agora faz como quiseres...  :Smile: 

----------

